# Patio Heaters



## Mule Skinner (Jun 2, 2020)

I have a couple of the propane standup units, tend to be a PIA to keep running and to light. When they work they are great. Thinking about electric, any body use electric patio heaters, thinking of portable vs wall mount. Have a big patio and like mobility. Let me know experiences and brands to look at or avoid.
Thanks


----------

